
Stop deploying packages - ashitlerferad
http://stef.thewalter.net/stop-deploying-packages.html
======
dozzie
> Packages are for development. [...] Don’t use apt-get install or yum install
> or npm install or any of another hundred other package installers on your
> production systems.

No. Binary packages are not for _development_ , they are for _operations_.
Source and XX-devel packages are for development. In fact, DEBs and RPMs are
the best currently known way of deploying services, being easy to build, to
install, having vast tooling around them, and being flexible enough to fit
most of the deployment scenarios.

> Modern systems and services are deployed as images, file system trees, or
> the entire “userland” of the operating system, as seen in containers.

Except containers are vastly underdeveloped with regard to be a packaging
systems, are mixing packaging and running a networked VM, and can't always be
used to run a service.

> If you’re running apt-get update or yum update on a production system you’re
> asking for trouble.

If one's _not running_ `apt-get upgrade' on production systems, _then_ he's
asking for trouble.

Please don't let some random developer who have never seen sysadmin's job in
any greater scale tell you how to deploy and manage systems.

~~~
hbogert
This week I was surprised that our samba server suddenly broke. I have
unattended upgrades enabled for security. Well.. A security update broke the
complete samba setup. So much for running apt update.

~~~
dozzie
Let me guess: Ubuntu?

